
Ask HN: Tools for sharing info on distributed teams? - navd
I&#x27;m wondering if anyone can point me to a set of tools that you use to find&#x2F;share info (procedures, docs, etc) between colleagues on your team?
======
markoa
We host our company playbook as a collection of Markdown files in a GitHub
repo.

~~~
navd
We do the same right now, it kinda works but we might have info for tools
we've built spread across repos.

